# Nib questions



## Joe C (Aug 24, 2017)

New here and new to pin turning and total novice on fountain pens.

Long story short I turned a fountain pen for my sister-in-law and posted a picture of it on Facebook and a friend of mine asked me to turn one for him, the kit I did was for a metro that I got at woodcraft, he asked for that pin but with an italic nib instead of what comes with it. I'm hoping you guys can point me in the right direction on a replacement nib because I have no idea where to start


----------



## budnder (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm pretty sure Metro is the same as a Berea Virage, so in your searching, you might find more hits for info on Virage nibs... for example:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f50/calligraphy-nibs-virage-fountain-pen-124663/

Exotic Blanks shows the nib to be swapable with a #5 nib as does the thread above, so I'd say there's a good chance that if you could find a vendor selling a #5 nib in an italic tip ( for example... ) you could swap the italic nib for the stock one.

I've done this with other fountain pens (Sedona, Churchill, etc.), but not with a Virage, so take all this as speculation until somebody more credible weighs in... 

I should also add that if you've not swapped a nib before, while usually not that difficult, can occasionally be tricky, so you might want to check youtube for some tutorials on nib swapping to see what's involved.


----------



## magpens (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi Joe !!!! . Welcome to IAP !!!

If you make a short post in the Introductions Forum, you could win a prize-drawing for newcomers.


----------

